# Messages et réponses sur la même page?



## Bruno de Malaisie (8 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde
Il y a t-il une manipulation à faire pour que sur l'application Mail (iOS), je puisse voir dans la même fenêtre et le message et ma réponse au message?
Comme il y a sur MAC OS X
J'espère que je suis assez clair....
J'ai des comptes Gmail mais aussi Outlook...
C'est assez contraignant de devoir revenir vers ses boites aux lettres et de vérifier les messages qui ont été envoyés précédemment....
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse


----------



## Gwen (8 Juillet 2013)

Malheureusement je n&#8217;ai jamais trouvé l&#8217;option pour créer un fil de discussion dans Mail sur iOS.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (8 Juillet 2013)

Bon bé, tant pis. J'espère le voir dans iOS7


----------

